# do you really need to use all 3 bolts on a 3bolt cage?



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a surly wednesday it only has 2 bolts on the bottom of the downtube. I really want to mount one of the cages like the widefoot or king cargo cage to hold a 48oz nalgene for extra h2o. Unfortunately they seem to be 3 bolts. Do I really have to have that 3rd bolt? if not, do I even need to use a voile strap in lieu of the 3rd bolt or can I just strap the bottle to the cage itself? Figured this crowd would be a good resource.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

As long as the cage and bottle are secure. Just be aware of a couple of things. It will get dirty and crap you run through, thinking about a cover for the drinking spout? It will also be an impact point for logs and roll overs. Or maybe not with your fatty.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It depends on what you're carrying, I think.

Water is pretty dense and heavy, so I'd make sure I am supporting that weight adequately.

The position you're talking about (underside of the downtube) is going to stress the system a good bit with a big bottle of water. I wouldn't push the issue by only using 2 of the 3 possible bolts. You might use a hose clamp in lieu of the 3rd bottle boss. I'd also run straps around the bottle and the frame because your mounting location is going to be a high stress one.

I have a 2 bolt cargo cage (this one: https://www.blackburndesign.com/collections/bikepacking/outpost-cargo-cage.html) that I'll use on top of the downtube. I've mostly used it to carry a stainless steel growler full of beer on my commutes.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks everyone. Yeah, I saw the blackburn one which would fit since its a 2 bolt, but my other cages are king cage and as awful as this sounds the blackburn would just mess with the aesthetics haha


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I would use a voile strap around the frame.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Harold said:


> to carry a stainless steel growler full of beer on my commutes.


Now that's either a really terrible workplace, or a really great one!

To the op, I have carried decently large bottles in that same position. There and on my fork, I strap the water bottle in so the frame time carries most of the weight, and the cage is holding the bottles position.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fotooutdoors said:


> Now that's either a really terrible workplace, or a really great one!


brewery a few doors down from the shop. after work, stop by for a growler fill (and maybe a pint and some food), ride home. pretty great shop to work in.


----------

